# tax return help



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

can anyone please help me with my self assesement. i filed it a few weeks ago but there was something not right so they where looking at it for me. they are really dragging their heels and passing me about from dept to dept. Story goes...I dont have my business anymore but needed to fill out a self assesement for 08-09. My business was part time and done around full time employment. I've filled in the return, and last year I made a loss of £50 on the business. HRMC confirm my PAYE code is right for that year so i've payed the right amount of tax from my full time job. I'm excempt from NI contributions from the business as i was paying enough from my job. I've put all this in the tax return and its shows i owe £76 in unpaid tax but no one can tell me why???? anyone any ideas? pulling my hair out here!


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

You'd have to look at what your personal allowance was for the year in question, and what your total earnings were (and any investment income if applicable) and then take off what you paid thru PAYE (on your P60) and any applicable allowances and tax paid at source. Then you can determine what tax you should have paid and one less the other should be this £76.

Without seeing your full tax return it would be bloody hard for anyone to tell you why though I'm afraid.


----------



## bluepeter (Dec 18, 2009)

If your business made a loss the £100 late charge will be refunded if charged, presume the £76 maybe from your employment

I was in the same boat myself last year and my employer underpaid my tax by £89, which i didn't know about until after the deadline, so didn't pay, so got charged a late fee of £89 aswell as the £89 underpayment of tax(only £89 fee not £100 as the amount unpaid was under £100, kind of them to reduce it)

My advise from my personal experience is to pay it before the deadline so you don't get charged a late fee like i did, get a receipt and you have this to make a future claim if you are in the right

I chased it up with my employer about tax code which was told to be right, only to be told to conact tax man who told me to contact employer, no luck, had to pay them

hope this helps, but not likely what you want to hear


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks for the replies. same thing happening to me but employer and tax man are saying i've paid correct amount of tax. very confusing.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

If your Part time business made a loss why would you be paying anytax on it????

I would guess you may have filled it in wrong and therefore the charges are wrong too.

Doubt your day job place got your tax wrong.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I had a similar situation to you, phoned up and turned out I had accidentally marked that I wasn't employed on the tax return.


----------

